# Finally jumping in....



## mudpuppy (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess I should be a little embarrassed to say hello after lurking on the forums for months now, but "Hello" it is. Better late than never, I suppose.

This is a great forum and the information, files and discussions are made even better by the reasonable attitudes of the members and mods. 
My first post was an image file and its probably a wee bit too large.  I'll need to read some of the tips on how to size these things before I drop them in.

MudPuppy (aka Derek)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

A happy belated welcome then!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2008)

hello from england derek


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello from further up the East Coast! Get Ifraview for the sizing of pics. Its free and easy.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lurk around some more... and speak up for goodness sake.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't be a three post wonder......and welcome mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome from Virginia Beach, Derek. Enjoy the place, most of us do !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, Derek, welcome from England. Njaco is right, Irfanview for your pics is brilliant, and easy. I have to thank Wurger for putting me on to it, and I haven't looked back since!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, I appreciate all the welcomes! I was just looking at the forum sections called "What cheered you up today..." as well as some new technical posts. This is a really cool place to hang out.
I'll get that IRFanview today, thanks.


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Mudpuppy-good to see a familiar face here. Welcome aboard, although it looks like you got here first. Seem to showing up at the same places. I guess the world wide web is not so big after all. Which I've always wondered, what happens when you reach the end, do you start over?

Take care,
C2


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, you just have to provide 127,335,407,002 floppy disks to download the patch that lets you view the latest sites with XTML.  

Welcome aboard, both of y'all! And while you're jumping in with both feet, watch where you step.....Lucky isn't housebroken yet.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 26, 2008)

I always hit "ctl-alt-delete".


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Nope, you just have to provide 127,335,407,002 floppy disks to download the patch that lets you view the latest sites with XTML.



Man, that is going to be a real b**ch. I only have two 5" floppies, the rest are all punch cards.  Does the patch come in Basic or Fortran II?

Take care,
C2


----------

